# Best boots for the money



## marcus2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aight guys ive searched this topic but could not find a good answer on it. I need to buy some new boots for my job and clinical. They need to be OSHA and NFPA approved. Im looking for some sturdy boots that will last but will also be comfortable to last through 12 hours of work. Also I would like to buy them from the firestore since they owe me some credit on an old purchase. Thanks guys


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 3, 2011)

Haix Airpower R2's. Best boot you will ever buy.


----------



## marcus2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Bud


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem. The county bought me a pair and I can't believe how great they feel. I worked a street fair a few weeks ago and was on my feet for 10 hours. Got home and my feet didn't hurt and didn't stink.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 3, 2011)

danner portland oregon, rain-forest model, greatest boot i ever wore


----------



## marcus2011 (Jun 4, 2011)

After weighing some options i decided on some bates 8 inch with side zippers...gonna see how they work out hopefully they will do good


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 4, 2011)

marcus2011 said:


> After weighing some options i decided on some bates 8 inch with side zippers...gonna see how they work out hopefully they will do good



Good luck with the Bates. I had some and hated them especially when I worked a fair or festival. Seems like the sun bakes you feet in them. My feet also killed me after a busy shift. Hopefully it will be different for you.


----------



## marcus2011 (Jun 4, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Good luck with the Bates. I had some and hated them especially when I worked a fair or festival. Seems like the sun bakes you feet in them. My feet also killed me after a busy shift. Hopefully it will be different for you.



Hopefully it will....these boots just have to get me through about six months of working so I can grab another pair when my finances get straight. I hate being inbetween jobs


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 4, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> danner portland oregon, rain-forest model, greatest boot i ever wore



Yes! I don't know if I have the rain-forest model, but danner is AMAZING!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 4, 2011)

I have had my bates 6 mnths. I hate them with a passion. 

My feet stink, hurt, and they are hot!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im ordering new ones monday


----------



## marcus2011 (Jun 4, 2011)

I ordered the ones http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...tactical_boot_with_cross_channel_circulation/

Money was my main thing here...Got a job working for an IFT and my old boss decided it was time for me to go...so ill be without a job for atleast one more week and needed these for clinicals


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 5, 2011)

Some hate for the Bates round here, I love mine though. I use the Ultra Lights with side zips and I like them a lot. very cheap too.  They can get hot if you wear thick socks but otherwise I have no complaints.  They tend to run pretty big though.  I normally wear a 9.5...but I'm an 8.5/9 in Bates.

Bottom line, get the boots that fit you best.  Everyone's feet are different.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 5, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Some hate for the Bates round here, I love mine though. I use the Ultra Lights with side zips and I like them a lot. very cheap too.  They can get hot if you wear thick socks but otherwise I have no complaints.  They tend to run pretty big though.  I normally wear a 9.5...but I'm an 8.5/9 in Bates.
> 
> *Bottom line, get the boots that fit you best.  Everyone's feet are different.*


The best boots for the money are the ones that both protect and fit your feet best while allowing for all-day comfort. Then cost comes in to play. My feet liked to be in Rocky 1st Med boots... but they do not make those any more. The only gripe I ever had with them is that they lasted about 2 years. The sole and liner (different areas) would both wear through at about the same time, so I'd have to replace the entire boot. However, from day 1, they were comfortable and supportive, no break-in period required.


----------



## hangit (Jun 6, 2011)

Rocky Paraboots. They don't look too comfortable, but they are.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like those.. But the fact that they aren't steel toe is what is making me hesitate on buying them...


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 23, 2011)

hangit said:


> Rocky Paraboots. They don't look too comfortable, but they are.



I really like those.. But the fact that they aren't steel toe is what is making me hesitate on buying them...


----------



## DarkStarr (Jul 23, 2011)

I like my 5.11's but once they wear I may try something different.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 23, 2011)

The boots I use are Wolverine brand.  I have used in the past Caterpiller brand, and Harley Davidson brand.  One thing i require from my boots is either steel toe or safety toe.  There was a pair of SWAT boots that I wanted, but it had no safety or steel toe available for that model.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 23, 2011)

What's really funny is that the boots I currently own, I paid $25 for and they're not actually medic boots. They're black leather jungle boots I got off a military surplus site. I actually love them but I'm going to have to sink money into a new pair because they're the classic tie-ups and they're a size or so too big (I'm new to figuring out my size in men's boots, okay?). Other than that, I'd keep them forever. Comfortable and breathe well and I've never had a problem thusfar with them... Other than the haviing to double sock to get them to fit(ish) but you know...

That being said I'm currently torn between the A.T.A.C. boots for women from 5.11 (side zip), and the Airpower X1s from Haix (front zip). Cool thing about the Haix ones is I can get them for $140 because Haix has a "factory seconds" section of their website. Usable but not "perfect" (re: cosmetic flaws) boots for sometimes 60% off... yes please.


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 23, 2011)

*thorogood hellfire power ems/wildland*

i have a pair of the thorogood hellfire power ems/ wild land boots they are front zip and aside from the weight of them they are the most comfortable boots ive worn love them and the price didnt hurt too bad at around 200


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 23, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> What's really funny is that the boots I currently own, I paid $25 for and they're not actually medic boots. They're black leather jungle boots I got off a military surplus site. I actually love them but I'm going to have to sink money into a new pair because they're the classic tie-ups and they're a size or so too big (I'm new to figuring out my size in men's boots, okay?). Other than that, I'd keep them forever. Comfortable and breathe well and I've never had a problem thusfar with them... Other than the haviing to double sock to get them to fit(ish) but you know...
> 
> That being said I'm currently torn between the A.T.A.C. boots for women from 5.11 (side zip), and the Airpower X1s from Haix (front zip). Cool thing about the Haix ones is I can get them for $140 because Haix has a "factory seconds" section of their website. Usable but not "perfect" (re: cosmetic flaws) boots for sometimes 60% off... yes please.



I've got the ATAC 8" women's .. Fit like a dream I got em for $115~ I believe off 5.11 website


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 23, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> What's really funny is that the boots I currently own, I paid $25 for and they're not actually medic boots. They're black leather jungle boots I got off a military surplus site. I actually love them but I'm going to have to sink money into a new pair because they're the classic tie-ups and they're a size or so too big (I'm new to figuring out my size in men's boots, okay?). Other than that, I'd keep them forever. Comfortable and breathe well and I've never had a problem thusfar with them... Other than the haviing to double sock to get them to fit(ish) but you know...
> 
> That being said I'm currently torn between the A.T.A.C. boots for women from 5.11 (side zip), and the Airpower X1s from Haix (front zip). Cool thing about the Haix ones is I can get them for $140 because Haix has a "factory seconds" section of their website. Usable but not "perfect" (re: cosmetic flaws) boots for sometimes 60% off... yes please.



Hahaha, I think we have the same boots! Aren't they great? But it seems like everyday I that I hear stories about coworkers getting in accidents, and how their steel toes saved the day. How do you feel about having steel toed boots?


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Pneumothorax said:


> I've got the ATAC 8" women's .. Fit like a dream I got em for $115~ I believe off 5.11 website



Really? You must have got them a while ago cause 5.11's site has them at I think $109 right now... Could be wrong though, I've been looking at so many boots lately... My one and only gripe with these is that they're not bloodbourne pathogen resistant, and I'm unsure on how important that is. The Haix, for an extra $20ish, are, so hence my toss-up. Also, I've been told by all my instructors that the side-zips get annoying because they can tear up your pants and catch on each other if you're squeezing somewhere tight. (Their words, not mine) so, I dunno yet...

edit: and I believe Amazon has them for $99 with free shipping 



Ivan_13 said:


> Hahaha, I think we have the same boots! Aren't they great? But it seems like everyday I that I hear stories about coworkers getting in accidents, and how their steel toes saved the day. How do you feel about having steel toed boots?



I actually don't have steel toe.... Shhhh. :unsure: I will definately get it though. I haven't dropped anything yet, let alone something that could crush my foot, but in this business you want to be sure....


----------



## dahus7712 (Jul 24, 2011)

Warrington pro without a doubt---$200


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 24, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> I actually don't have steel toe.... Shhhh. :unsure: I will definately get it though. I haven't dropped anything yet, let alone something that could crush my foot, but in this business you want to be sure....


just a side note on steel toed boots that someone in the construction industry told me: if you don't have steel toed boots and something crushes your toes, you are going to have some broken toes.  if you have steel toed boots and something crushes your toes, enough to crush the toe, you are going to lose your toes.  

just something to ponder.

BTW, the only steel toed boots I have are used on either the Fire Department or Heavy Rescue.  When I'm on the ambulance, I don't wear steal toes.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> just a side note on steel toed boots that someone in the construction industry told me: if you don't have steel toed boots and something crushes your toes, you are going to have some broken toes.  if you have steel toed boots and something crushes your toes, enough to crush the toe, you are going to lose your toes.
> 
> just something to ponder.
> 
> BTW, the only steel toed boots I have are used on either the Fire Department or Heavy Rescue.  When I'm on the ambulance, I don't wear steal toes.



Obviously you don't watch Mythbusters.  They pretty much proved that this myth is false. Any force strong enough to bend and displace the steel toe caps would end up destroying your toes anyway. Past experience has shown the steel (and now composite) toe safety shoes to be of benefit.


----------

